# Mariner 47



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

I''m trying to determine how many of these were made. Chuck Paine told me thought only three Mariner 47''s were built. Can anyone shed light on this, or where any of the boats are?


----------



## MHRitter (Feb 24, 2001)

Checkout marineryachts.org for a very fine story about a Mariner 47 on a Caribean Cruise during the winter of 2000-2001

Don''t hesitate to register with the Mariner Yachts Owners Group Forum for getting some detailed answers.


----------



## catalystjmf (Sep 14, 2006)

*My Mariner 47*

I bought a Mariner 47 about a year and a half ago... it was completely refit in 2002 and my wife and I have done a good bit of work on it over the past year.... It is a FABULOUS vessel and I love it.. You ever want to see one or find a little info, I live on mine and know it from top to bottom! By the way, I was told by the previous owner that they made 10 of them, but I cannot verify that. I sailed with a guy who knew Ted Brewer and he said "Call Ted Brewer!"

Good Cruising,

Mike Francis


----------



## staceyneil (Nov 4, 2000)

Hi-
We own a Mariner 39 and are looking at a 47. Do you have layout drawings? Is the aft cabin able to be close off, or is it always open to teh companionway?
Thanks
Stacey
www.sailzora.com


----------



## Catboatfan (Mar 23, 2008)

*Mariner 47 #1*

Don't know if this thread is still active or of interest-I just joined-but here goes. My late Dad, Alfred Wolf, collaborated w/Ted Brewer on the design of the Mariner 47; as a result of a marketing agreement w/Mariner, he bought the first 47 at cost with the stipulation he show it up and down the east coast at shows. GALA V was ketch/cutter rigged, had an "in-line" three cabin layout w/aft cockpit, and was probably the finest cruising sailboat I've ever had the pleasure of sailing. To the best of my recollection, Mariner built 10 of them before going out of business; then my Dad leased the molds to Islander Yachts on the west coast (then a division of Fuqua Industries), who built six more. I never saw one of the Islanders, but have heard that they were not as substantially built as the Mariners. Ours was built like an icebreaker-the hull sections at the turn of the bilge were truly massive. This stood her in good stead when she was stolen from Galesville, Md. by two clowns intent on selling her into the drug trade; she was run hard aground off Milford Haven, Va. where the two stooges were arrested. Other than some cosmetic damage below (they stowed a motorcycle in the main cabin!), she was none the worse for wear. Being a "demonstrator," she had everything-including things which in my opinion do not belong on a serious cruising vessel, such as an electric range, air conditioning, etc. (and of course a genset to run it all). Power was provided by a Perkins 4-236 Diesel, a superior engine driving through a Hurth 2:1 gear. We owned GALA V from about 1980 or 81 until about 1990. I subsequently found out quite by accident (reading the brokerage page in a boating magazine) that she was for sale several years ago. She had been re-rigged as a cutter. The broker told me that she still had much of her original equipment and was in excellent condition. I now own GALA VI-a 18' Marshall catboat; if I were to consider a liveaboard-which I am toying with-a Mariner 47 would certainly be a top candidate!


----------



## feathercrafter (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi I 
I didn't know if you still had your Mariner 47 but just in case, I do have several 
almost new sails, (Doyle) from a Mariner 47. I realize that there were only about 5
made so it made sense that I find you. Anyway, I have 2 Kevlar Racing sails, 2 Red
Dacron Spinnakers and 4 others which are of the Spectra material and made by North Sails.
I also have some storm sails and a brand new Para-Tech sea anchor. If you are interested
I would love to talk. Thank you, Joe Boston area


----------



## Catboatfan (Mar 23, 2008)

Actually, my late father sold our Mariner 47 ("GALA VI") back in 1990 or '91, I believe. She was purchased by a couple who ran a chain of technical schools in the Caribbean and who lived aboard. Several years ago, I came across a listing in a brokerage page in one of the boating magazines; she was for sale and had been converted from a ketch/cutter rig to a straight cutter. Since then, I've lost track of her. She was hull #1, from the Mariner yard in New Hampshire, where if I'm not mistaken, six of them were built. After Mariner crashed and burned, my dad leased the molds to Islander Yachts on the west coast, which built a few more (undoubtedly of lesser quality-Mariner built some of the finest, strongest fiberglas boats around); that ended the saga of the Mariner 47. Anyone wishing information on the design, layout, etc. might try contacting Ted Brewer, the designer, at Brewer Designs ([email protected]).


----------



## gouldjb (Jul 1, 2010)

All, my father owned hull #3. As CatBoatFan states, it was one of the best boats ever built in terms of quality and strength...as good (if not better) than the Morris 48 or Hinckley 50.


----------



## gouldjb (Jul 1, 2010)

*Mariner 47 - for sale*

whoops - hit submit too quickly...We took this vessel (Free Spirit) trans-Atlantic when I was 10 yr old and up to Norway, my father wrote a book about it ("North Atlantic Odyssey"). Unbelievable experience and unbelievable boat.

I don't think any of the Mariner 47's are anything like Free Spirit (he's dumped well over $1M into it -- he's crazed!?!) A sloop (originally cutter) rig, he customized the keel design, added GMT carbon fiber mast/boom in the late 90s when we got into racing and has every top of line electronic gadget you can think of!  She was refitted with new engine, redesigned high-tech keel by Empacher, and taffeta protected, carbon fiber/Vectran sails.

It pains me as it's been such a deep part of our family history, but he's selling her as he's in his mid-70s and just doesn't have the energy anymore. Honestly, I should buy it from him, but don't have the family situation that would "support" the hobby!

If anyone is seriously interested in her, feel free to contact me ([email protected]) - I think he has her listed with Eastern Yachts - pictures there...

Enjoy the thread and know that whomever ends up with her will have a lifetime of family memories...I'm proof positive.
Best,
John Gould


----------



## drgould (Mar 6, 2000)

Rick,

There were five Mariner 47's built. The first two were ketch rigged vessels with a 61' mast. The first had its mizzen mast removed and sails now as a sloop. She was originally Gala, but is renamed now. I saw her in Bermuda in 2000 and she was owned by a young couple with two kids. She was significantly deteriorated and drab, but they bought her for around $115K.

The second vessel was sold by Stu (?) in about 1998 and resided in the Chesapeake.

Our Mariner 47, Free Spirit, was substantially upgraded since our transatlantic voyage. Her bottom was peeled in 1989 for superficial blisters by Jamestown Boatyard - known as the best - and recoated with a 1/4" layer of vinylester resin. The result: no blisters since. In 1989, electric 3-speed huge Barient sheet winches replaced her old Lewmar 65's and these were completely rebuilt in 2008. Her 63' sloop rigged mast (taller than the original 61' on hulls 1 & 2) was replaced in 1996 with a 71' carbon fiber roller furling mast with extra heavy rigging and a carbon boom. She also had her keel modified with a small fin and brought her shrouds inboard to increase pointing ability. The result: she won 8 of 16 major regattas in 1997 and the Mass Bay Sailing association season trophy as well the Marblehead, Manchester, and Boston sailing season trophies. She took first place overall the following year in the 165 mile Corinthian 200.

She now is a fabulous cruising boat that handles everything well and sails like a witch! She is rigged for single handing.

Back to the other Mariners: Hull #4, Shahrazzade was built as a charter yacht with Free Spirit's interior as a basis, but with an additional head and cabin in the fore half of the boat. That cabin was cramped and had bunk beds. The design made the boat feel cramped and small inside. She was sailed for years in the Caribbean by an attorney.

Hull #5, Whitehawk, had only her hull and deck completed when the IRS put a padlock on the door of Mariner yachts. The boss cut the lock and hauled her down to Florida to be completed by a yard down there. I understand that her interior woodwork is of inferior quality, but I have not seen her personally.

Hope this answers your questions.

Bob Gould
SV Free Spirit
[email protected]

(Line deleted by tdw - outside the rules.)


----------



## drgould (Mar 6, 2000)

Rick,

There were five Mariner 47's built by Mariner Yachts in East Rochester, NH (as opposed to the Taiwan Mariners). Hull #1, Gala was built for Al and Aggie Wolf and sailed by them for ten years. She was a lovely ketch converted eventually to a sloop by removal of the Mizzen mast. She was built in 1980 and goes by a different name now.

Hull #2 was owned for twenty years and was launched in early 1981. She also was a ketch and was a green hull. (Gala was white). She had the same interior layout.

Hull#3, Free Spirit was launched as a sloop in August 1981 with a 63 foot mast (the ketch had a 61 foot mast). I had her built and still own her. Her mast and boom were replaced in 1996 with a 71 foot carbon fiber stoway stick.

Hull #4, Sharazade was owned by an attorney from Chicago who sailed her for at least a decade in the Caribbean. 

Hull #5, Whitehawk (I believe) was finished in Florida after she had been seized as part of an IRS foreclosure on the Mariner Yacht Corp.

The hull mold, owned by Al Wolfe was sold to Islander Yachts if I remember correctly and they put out a few 48 footers on her lines on the west coast. They were advertized as 28,000 pounds displacement - at least 4000 pounds lighter than the Mariner version.

The Morris 48 has nearly identical lines from my observation, but I don't know the details of her naval architect. The Mariner 47 was designed by Ted Brewer. The original brochure showed a photo of hull #1. That was a day at Annapolis that Jack Cogswell took my wife and me sailing with Ted Brewer. I am at the wheel in the photo.

Bob Gould


----------



## Winds Way (Aug 2, 2011)

Catboatfan: I'm in process of buying your dad's boat. Can I contact you offline to discuss? I have enlisted Ted Brewer as consultant to the purchase but I suspect you have other insights on the vessel and her history.


----------



## tgvas (Jul 6, 2005)

Hi Bob
This is long past time that this thread began but wanted to say that you guys were my heros.

I bought the book when it came out and though I have several dozen sailing books, your Dad's stays at the top to reference many times each year.

Wanted to ask, is this boat manageable by two, or is that asking too much.

Tell your Dad, thanks, he's got to be a very special person,


----------



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

Mariner 38 [New Hampshire] Looking for any and all info on these boats [maybe 5 built?]. Quality, motion comfort, blue water ability, ease of single handing, things to watch for in an '82 Mariner, and on and on ....

Looking to buy and live aboard one long term, for coastal and blue water. And I've been spilt between full keel and Mariner type keel/skeg/exposed prop.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## JohnZion (Feb 25, 2010)

I was also told that Mariner 38's were stretched out 36's. So if anyone has info on them [36's], that would also be helpful [build quality, sailing ability, etc].

And what do people think about the Hurth V drive transmission in the 38's? Is that cause for any worries? Reportedly rebuilt in early 2000.

And some cabin top crazing [as with Dorys]. And maybe some hull/deck joints that need resealing. Weather helm?

Thank you very much . . .


----------



## jonbuilder (Jan 22, 2017)

Free Sprint is currently for sail listed on sailboat listings. There is another Mariner 47 listed on yacht World none names Nobadeer. Does anyone know what hull Nobader is?


----------



## jonbuilder (Jan 22, 2017)

I already figured out Nobader is hull # 2 still green


----------



## Catboatfan (Mar 23, 2008)

Winds Way said:


> Catboatfan: I'm in process of buying your dad's boat. Can I contact you offline to discuss? I have enlisted Ted Brewer as consultant to the purchase but I suspect you have other insights on the vessel and her history.


Winds Way:

I feel terrible that I never got back to you regarding my dad's Mariner; did you in fact purchase her, and if so how did everything work out? Someone on here had contacted me around the time (before?) you posted this having found the boat for sale at Block Island, and sent me some photos; seller was asking $70,000 and he wanted to know if the boat was worth it. He mentioned engine oil which looked like it had last been changed during the (1st) Clinton administration and I saw a profusion of badly corroded hose clamps; on deck the neglect was not as evident, but most likely was present. If I remember right, I advised him to offer 1/2 the asking price, as he would likely be spending a tidy sum bringing her up to snuff. I also advised him to keep the Perkins 4-236; rebuild it if necessary, but keep it no matter what!

Anyway, let me know if you get a chance. I'll pm you my phone number. If there's anything I can help with, I'd be happy to do it-I have great memories of that fine vessel!


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

Hi All,

Is there any further info on Mariners available? THere's one in somewhat rough shape Id like to pursue...its located in Florida, and unmarked. White/offwhite hull.


----------



## cbudacu696 (Dec 15, 2021)

feathercrafter said:


> Hi I
> I didn't know if you still had your Mariner 47 but just in case, I do have several
> almost new sails, (Doyle) from a Mariner 47. I realize that there were only about 5
> made so it made sense that I find you. Anyway, I have 2 Kevlar Racing sails, 2 Red
> ...


Hello...I own a mariner 47....and be interested in the sails , pl let me know [email protected]


----------



## cbudacu696 (Dec 15, 2021)

Hello...I own a mariner 47....and be interested in the sails , pl let me know [email protected]


----------

